# The Radical Reformation by George Huntston Williams



## Mayflower (Dec 28, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the book :

The Radical Reformation by George Huntston Williams
Amazon.com: 'The Radical Reformation (3rd ed): George Huntston Williams: Books

Thoughts ?


----------



## Casey (Dec 28, 2008)

All I know is that I've wanted to get it.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, it is the standard work on the Radical Reformation, including the Anabaptists. Very well done.


----------



## danborvan (Dec 28, 2008)

I have used this book for multiple essays on the Anabaptists. It gives excellent depictions of radical groups from across Europe, Spain to Poland. This has been the standard work in the field for over forty years, with multiple editions. Very highly recommended.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, another book for the list of birthday wishes.


----------

